# Buying a trained horse V investing money in training, and why buying can go wrong!



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck and hope you have deep pockets..lol


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I know the feeling a bit. My coach had to have neck surgery and she asked me to ride her dressage gelding to keep him in shape until she got the OK to ride again from her doc. It was a lot of fun to ride around on a horse who already had most of the buttons installed, who travelled in balance so easily and who was so light to the aids. For actually buying a horse like that and going out and showing....yah, that wouldn't be for me. For me, showing is not about ribbons, its about testing myself and my horse. So doing a dressage test on a horse that somebody else got to that point...wouldn't be the same feeling.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If the horse has what YOU need, then why not? The horse can build your confidence up to work your other horses.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

And that is how I feel about Big Ben and his dressage, I will have taken him from nothing and I'm pleased to do so.

For a reiner though?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The thing about buying a made horse versus sending one for training is when you vet the made horse, you know it is sound doing the level of work you want. With a young horse and send it for training, IMO with a horse bred well for the work, you have at best a 1 in 3 chance of ending up with a sound horse.

If I had a quarter mil you bet I would buy myself a GP horse and do the WEG next year. But I don't, so I'm forced to sell my confirmed PSG horse and buy a youngster and hope s/he will do the GP in a few years. If I get my asking price, I am thinking about actually buying two and choosing after a year, and selling the other. Hopefully one will work out.

Horses are such a crapshoot. If you have the $$ go for the made horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I never understood why people poo-poo push button horses. Not everyone is cut out for green horses. Buy what makes you happy and what makes you encouraged to ride every day. If riding is a battle every day, or if riding makes you scared every day, then that is not learning, that is being overwhelmed and overhorsed. 

On point #1 - I would say that's how you learn. You make mistakes, but a made horse doesn't face the same detrimental repercussions as a green horse would. A made horse knows what he's supposed to be doing, it's your job to learn how to ask for it and be a good rider.

On point #2 - The horse is only 50% of the equation. Made horses still need guidance from a rider. If you cue too slow or too soon, or if you do too many spins, that's on you, not your made horse. Showing can still be plenty difficult for the rider, even on a made horse. You just get more time to concentrate on details of the performance instead of whether or not you're going to get tossed, haha.

Point 3 - any horse can have some foundation in reining, but reining horses are bred to be reining horses for a reason. Just depends on what level you want to be at.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My schoollesson horse is a school master. He has some faults but he obeys verbal cues and rider cues and knows when to stop and give the rider a chance to catch up. He's amazing.

My personal horse started out as a green horse and has been ridden by more advanced riders, been in training, and is now advancing slowly.

I honestly love riding them both, for different reasons. I wouldn't mind having a 'pushbutton' horse because you still have to figure out how to push those buttons. If my leg/seat/hand isn't right, the horse I ride will not do what I ask.

And the same goes for my personal horse. I have to give him more time to understand what I want, but when he does it it's amazing.

So just give me any type of horse and I'm a happy camper


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> The thing about buying a made horse versus sending one for training is when you vet the made horse, you know it is sound doing the level of work you want. With a young horse and send it for training, IMO with a horse bred well for the work, you have at best a 1 in 3 chance of ending up with a sound horse.


True, but especially with a Reining horse, if you buy a young horse and start it carefully you have a much better chance for long-term soundness than with a finished horse that has been pushed to go Futurities at 2 ...


----------



## ariatgirl2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you do send horses off for training, make sure the trainer is reputable..I got the run around with one of my current geldings...now I'm paying someone else to work with him, money I really don't have to spend after he'd been at the other trainers for 6 months. :S


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd much rather buy a horse that has been started slowly and correctly, but already trained in my discipline. 

I have A 6 year old made that has no previous training in speed events. Its going to take me the next 2 years, minimum, to train her to compete to win. It'd be so much easier to buy something already trained. But, I'm the type of person that doesn't like doing slow work. I want to run and win. You can't have it all though. It'll be worth it in the end to train her my way and then win later.

if i was into reining, I'd buy a finished horse and continue working with a reining trainer. Or I'd send the horse to a pro trainer for X amount of months to get them to the point where I can take over...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How many months would it take to get a solid start on one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Depending on the age and foundation originally put on the horse, 3-6 months would be a good start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheaper than buying!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ lol, the key word there was "start" ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

GH-There are times I wish I had spent the $$ and gotten a "made" reiner. But, here is the deal. I really don't like that so many of the are started WAY too young. I also would feel obligated, if I spent that much on a MADE horse-to show it. For that you need $$, and to pay a trainer. 

I opted to get one and put some reining training on it. I have little desire to show, but after 7 months of reining training-if I want to take him, I can. I will not win or place, but I will have fun and that is all I personally care about. I also have a horse who does NOT have to live a a trainers or be maintained as many do, for months out of the year....at at least $1K/mo. I put about $6k worth of reining training on mine, and he has a great 'handle". He does not spin so fast that i, at my elderly age, fall off, since I can no longer even swing on a swing without being dizzy.....he does, however, do it correctly. He and I are just as happy out on the trail as we are anywhere, which I cannot say for my friends $20K reiner, who lives in a heated barn, has his tail numbed, so of course can never go outside....etc...etc....

I have spent enough, between all the trainers, to have bought one. But-I have also learned a tn along the way. About him, as well as myself, as well as good horsemanship.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a finished reiner......best $$,$$$ I ever spent because the horse was started and trained properly and in a discipline that requires DISCIPLINE. I think because so much emphasis is out into the whoa, the speed (fast and slow) and the use of the whole body that these horses are a good investment. My horse can go reining, trail riding, games and I even think I could throw some English tack on and go dabble on the dark side.

The best thing about my horse is his attitude and the fact that he's had a clutch installed and he has three sets of brakes.....voice, seat and reins as an emergency brake.....I never worry that my horse is going to run off with me....love my horse!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aghh, after having decided that I was happy with my herd, this has thrown just a huge great spanner in things. You know all those people who have horses they love, but maybe wrong for them, I'm probably one of them 

I really really like the horses I have, and no way can I get yet another one, unless my lottery ticket comes up.

Soooo, here comes another list

1) Lessons, I am taking lessons on Ben, and will be starting with Emmy as soon as I can, and that helps. Ben is so green that progress is slow, Emmy knows a lot, but I don't know if she will calm down enough to show it. Maybe I need to juggle the time and money around to go have lessons on a school master to improve my confidence.

2) Training, I would love to send someone for more training, but who and for what? Ben is obviously staying English, and looking at his transitions to canter, which he always bucks his way through, I'm wondering if a better rider than me should ride that out of him. For Emmy it would be getting some hours and getting braver, but I'm so scared that the wrong person would set her back, rather than bring her forward. 

3) Selling sounds so drastic, but should I look at my age, experience and limitations, and find something that just fits me now....AGHHH again. This isn't even necessarily about the whole reining idea, but life in general.

4) If I wanted to compete at reining, sometime in the future, I see a whole 'nother bunch of expenses, with trainers, practice areas etc, at home here I can't justify putting in an arena with suitable footing, and hauling out is such a pain, and could be a huge distance.

I shouldn't have gone you know, I am all unsettled now:twisted:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Quick note GH - footing for a reining arena is not too complicated, solid packed smooth clay base with a mix of sand/dirt on top. Can't remember the ratios and depths but its not hard to do. When I have time I will get back to you!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Aghh, after having decided that I was happy with my herd, this has thrown just a huge great spanner in things. You know all those people who have horses they love, but maybe wrong for them, I'm probably one of them


Please don't burn me for this, but honestly it's about what you want.

Do you want nice unfinished horses that you have to bring along and have to always be 'ontop' or in terms of behavior and confidence?

Or do you want a nice finished horse that you can focus more on improving your riding and confidence?

Honestly if I had the money and the means, I'd still keep Sky and I wouldn't get another finished horse.. I'd get him training and me lessons and save the rest of my money for vet fees and stuff. I wouldn't have energy to take on another horse because I'd be riding him so often and working and stuff. But that's me.

You have at least 4 rideable horses: Ben, Emmy, Willow, and Ace. They are all at different levels.. plus you have Angel and Cody. 

Figure out what you want to do with them, and then ask yourself if parting with them to find them amazing homes is what you want, or keeping them and bringing them along is what you want.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

First off - I know less than nothing about reining so if I was to want to get into that sport the best thing for me would be to buy a ready made horse - if I wanted to get into jumping from scratch buying a totally green horse would be a terrible mistake as it would be like the blind leading the blind with neither of us giving any confidence to the other. 
As I've gotten older the appeal of starting out a young horse has really faded away - I want to enjoy stuff now not next year!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Slight correction, Ace is now just a lawn mower:wink: So yes, Ben and Emmy are my sort of now horses, with Wills waiting in the wings, Angel, well who knows, we have another year before I have to worry about her, can't wait.

Cody, well he is a wait and see right now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Slight correction, Ace is now just a lawn mower:wink:


Oh what happened there? Did she retire?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, she is retired, years of baby making have left her sway backed, and out of shape. She wasn't very happy with me riding her when I was at my lightest, and there is no way i would ask her to carry a heavier rider. The lady at her summer home is a small light person, and she goes for the odd walk with her, but mainly Ace just gets to hang out and do her thing.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think there is any shame in buying a "made" or "push button" horse. So many people have this idea that doing everything yourself is the only way to go, and I don't understand that. Yes, its neat to say I did X, Y and Z, but it doesn't make you anymore or a horseman. Likewise I don't think any less of someone who opts to buy a "made" horse. 
Personally, I'm done with riding other people's projects. After I got Skippy to where she is, that push button type, I realized I took more enjoyment in actually ENJOYING her then I did retraining her. It's nice to say "yeah, I did that", but it's nicer to have a partner that's on the same page as you that you can trust. 

When I'm ready to buy my horse I'm going for a finished reiner, MAYBE a well broke horse who has all the move there but needs perfecting. I don't want anything that needs training. Will I take on a project again? Absolutely, but it always nice to have a horse that you can enjoy without worrying about X, Y and Z.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

I personally like creating my own horses but i find that the fun part and find it boring to ride finished horses all the time but thats just me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think training ever ends, even on a finished horse. You might have a finished reiner who does everything with little effort from a rider but there is ALWAYS things that can be improved, for both rider and horse. I find a lot of people who buy finishes horses have less knowledge then their horses do. Then they tell me "I'm working on X with him", well he will do X (along with the entire alphabet) if only you were asking him the right way. A horse education and ALWAYS be improved. It could be riding bridleless, getting you barrel horse into some pleasure training or your jumper into some dressage training. Even work on the ground! My friend taught her horse to come to her, line himself up at the mounting block (or bench or truck bed or picnic table) and get closer when she say "your to far away". Tell me how many finished horses will do that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> I don't think training ever ends, even on a finished horse. You might have a finished reiner who does everything with little effort from a rider but there is ALWAYS things that can be improved, for both rider and horse. I find a lot of people who buy finishes horses have less knowledge then their horses do. Then they tell me "I'm working on X with him", well he will do X (along with the entire alphabet) if only you were asking him the right way. A horse education and ALWAYS be improved. It could be riding bridleless, getting you barrel horse into some pleasure training or your jumper into some dressage training. Even work on the ground! My friend taught her horse to come to her, line himself up at the mounting block (or bench or truck bed or picnic table) and get closer when she say "your to far away". Tell me how many finished horses will do that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The best thing I've ever taught my horse was to "line up" to anything and everything, so when I get off on the trail, I can easily hop back on.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think maybe I have to wonder if I have reached the age that I should be riding boring hotses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I meant to buy a finished horse. But I was impatient and choices were limited without expanding my search area, so I bought a horse with the (very) basics and a gentle, eager to please temperament instead. I don't regret it and we have both learned a lot, but I still need more lessons on those finished push button horses myself so I can take that back and train my gelding to improve his skills.

Count me in the group that would rather enjoy riding a well trained horse than doing all the basics. As your first point says, training is never really over, but I'd rather work on refining and polishing myself and my riding horse than creating one from scratch again.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd go for a made horse every day of the week. Problem is I can't afford one, so I take a gamble and take prospects who might or might not work out. And then I get to training frustrations with them. 

You asked if it is satisfying showing a made horse. Yes, as you are showing at your level. Honestly it's only more satisfying if you are doing 100% of the training on a green horse - sending out to a trainer, is about as much 'cheating' as buying a made horse. All you are doing is paying the trainer to make your horse 'made'. It's kind of silly, really. 

If I could afford a made horse, I'd be very happy, I'd be riding at the level I'd like to be at, and I'd be showing every weekend.


Edit to say, I think I am a reasonable rider, however I am yet to ride a made horse who didn't teach me a bunch of stuff. Experienced horses make us better riders in my opinion.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> I think maybe I have to wonder if I have reached the age that I should be riding boring hotses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I know I have! :wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> I know I have! :wink:



I'm 35 and I've already reached that stage!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I think maybe I have to wonder if I have reached the age that I should be riding boring hotses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 After my battles and trials with Looby since I bought her against all my own good advice I am definitely knowing that I would have done better to have bought - maybe not a boring horse - but at least one that was well trained for what I wanted to do.
I love her to bits and she's 300% the mare that I started out with but I'd have had more fun with a horse that knew its job and my bones are telling my all the time that I'm too old for all this!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm just wondering now what a boring hotse is, and why so many of us want one, and why my spell checker is quite happy with it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Ah, the mysteries of computers!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Bear in mind I'm 18 and "fearless" here!! [ok nervous rider but it's behaviour that puts me off, not age or green-ness]

I prefer my breaker over my "finished" horse. My "finished" horse has a few... ahem... habits. I don't like them. They're desirable things for the level he WAS eventing at, but he's way too fast for the level I want to event him at. Tried training... nope... he's an arrogant old git and thinks he knows better than I do. I grant that he actually DOES, he just seems to... forget that I don't want Prelim speed. I want BN speed at best, for now. I don't want him hauling butt. We don't need to go that fast. He'll be awesome when I get the guts to jump solid fences at Prelim height... I like showjumping style fences that fall down if you knock them.

Don't get me wrong. I have a lot of fun with him. I've just had a LOT of challenges too. I think he's been more difficult than any of the greenies I've ever had...

As to my breaker, now that I've got her past the issues she had from her previous owner, I know that any problems are of my doing, or simply because she's a baby. I love that. And I love her work ethic. I have full faith in the mouth I've put on her, ESPECIALLY after today's ride when all she wanted to do was run but not ONCE did nervous little me feel unsafe or out of control. I was on bareback and we did have some pretty decent spooks and a couple of moments where had she not been listening 100% to the rein, she would have bolted. She had that feel about her. She's sensitive, reactive, and hot... but I feel safe on her. On paper she's all wrong, but in practice I don't think I've ever had a horse that was so right. Oh, I fought with her alright - when I got her she was dangerous - but now, with no more issues [just a few little things I'm working with her on that are small handling things, young TB's don't get those things worked on], I love how sensitive she is, and I love how smart she is. And I love that I'm the only person who's ever been on her back, so I know EXACTLY what she does and doesn't know. I know that any holes in her training are of my doing, and I'll be having my coach jump on for a training ride sooner or later to make sure that I'm not leaving anything important out of the foundations.

Made horses are better for the impatient, the inexperienced, or those who simply don't want to work with a green horse for whatever reason. Green horses are wonderful if you're the sort of rider who hates fixing other people's mistakes.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

When I was younger, I enjoyed the not so trained stubborn horses to ride. Now that I am older I invest my money in a younger horse's training. My trainer has reining horses. I like the reining horses's maneuvers but not so much their quick reponses so I have him tone it down on my horses. I have been told my horse is too easy to ride!? I don't know if that's good or bad thing? But she was worth the 9 months of training to have a safe, reliable and easy to ride mount. If you have a good trainer with reasonable prices, then invest your money into a custom trained horse.I don't compete or show, I just enjoy the ride.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would rather have a trained horse, way less work, I even feel glorious when I send my horse to a trainer for a month or two to teach him something (jumping) that I don't feel qualified for! My next horse will be a trained show horse, I am past riding green horses, I want to just ride and show in my retirement years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm just wondering now what a boring *hotse *is, and why so many of us want one, and why my spell checker is quite happy with it.


 You mean its not a breed I haven't heard of before?
My computer insists on changing all my UK spellings into US ones - smart or what?


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a rider who doesnt like fixing other peoples mistakes. Imve rode plenty of finished horses but I love knowing that it was me who taught my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm just wondering now what a boring hotse is, and why so many of us want one, and why my spell checker is quite happy with it.


I think a "hotse" is one to send out to a trainer. : )


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess I will input 

I have one finished horse and one very green horse.

I prefer my green horse over my finished one and would probably never buy a finished horse. The only reason behind that statement is that I don't show. I have no desire to compete at higher levels, or anything higher than a schooling show for that matter. I would feel like I was completely wasting a finished horse if I had one. 

I believe that finished horses, in a certain discipline, should be used to their full potential in that discipline. I would not use them.

My finished horse has some bad habits that I can't really train out of him. He is older and retired now, but we had a lot of limitations due to how he was trained. He was doing higher level eventing before I ever got him and is extremely hot on a cross country course. Rearing and the like. Behavior that I would prefer not to deal with. He also doesn't do well in wide open spaces, constantly fights you and wants to run. He is all about speed and it drives me insane. No matter what you do with him, he doesn't get it. Also with his jumping, he won't let you moderate him. He decides when to take off, he decides where to take off, etc. You can't shorten or lengthen his stride. He has a shut up and hold on for the ride type of attitude.

My greenie on the other hand knows nothing. And by nothing, I mean literally nothing. He was track trained and had no idea what rein aids, leg aids, or anything like that were. I have put 5 rides on him so far and am having so much fun with him. He is a joy to ride and is learning so quickly. I like the idea of being able to train him the way I want him trained.

Because I am not an avid show-er I get more enjoyment out of learning to train a horse than from riding a trained horse. If I do show my greenie, it will be to show off how great he is and to promote OTTB's. My goal with him is to show people that a 3 year old OTTB can be an amazing horse. He is calmer, more responsive, and easier to ride than my 24 year old, fully trained gelding.

It is all about where you are with your riding and what you want to do. I wanted to learn to train and have a project to show for it. So that is what I am doing. If you want to show and win, then a trained horse would be the better option of course


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lots of interesting thoughts, I like seeing all the differing views, and good thoughts on both sides.

I suppose deep down with me training or lack of training, it comes down to confidence. The reining mare just made me feel good, and I trusted her straight away, and that is what I'm missing, a horse just to get on and ride, no ifs, buts or maybe's. 

Ben is safe, but soooo green, and I'm still looking at his bucks and wiggles as he tries to canter on the lunge, and I wonder what he will be like under saddle, I'm sure it will improve as he uses his body properly.

Emmy has at last stopped running through and crow hopping into her canter transition, she is now doing beautifully, will be time to ride her through them soon. Of the two of them I would rather send Emmy out for more training, if I could find the right person that is.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> I think a "hotse" is one to send out to a trainer. : )


LOL and lol again


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like many others have said, it all depends on your own preferences and how much work you're willing to put into the whole deal.

Buying a made horse is certainly nothing to be ashamed of and there is a whole lot to be said for a horse that you can just throw your saddle on, swing aboard, and have them be the same as the last time you rode...solid and steady, regardless of whether you last rode them 2 days or 2 months ago.

God knows that for all the enjoyment I get out of riding greenies, it feels so good to just be able to get on old Dobe and go for a ride without having to worry about _anything_. Or when I know I've got a job that needs done, I know I can count on him _every_ time.

Either way, you'll likely have training costs every year because a made horse will need to get tuned up occasionally in order to remain at the level they're at now.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I think maybe I have to wonder if I have reached the age that I should be riding boring hotses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IMO, you are looking at it all wrong. Riding horses should never be boring, just less frustrating! I have no problem with leaving out the brain damage! I vote finished horse!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol I don't mean boring, Hollywood was well trained but she would not be boring. Sane, well trained, sharp, not a dead head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I ride greenies for other people and ride my own finished horse. I have far more fun on my horse, but it was me who finished her. So if I bought another, I'd get a greenie (or totally unbroke), and finish it myself. I'd rather get a completely green one going to the way I want from scratch than sort out other people's mistakes. Plus, I can get more horse for my money if I buy something nice, but that doesn't know anything. 

(buying something like a finished Prix St. George horse is, of course, a different ball game but not likely to be one I can afford)


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it's mostly about what you enjoy riding, when your not having fun anymore it's time to step back and take a look at things. I can say that I have more fun on the finished horses I've owned showing wise. You don't have to worry about things just show, even riding their reliable. Some were bought or already finished when I started or some I finished. 
Buy whatever makes you comfortable, there's no shame in buying a push button horse. Especially if it's in a discipline that's new to you, you need to focus on you and your riding not a green horse making mistakes. Prospects are fun but you never really know what your going to get. It's a gamble and some advance more quickly than others. I was lucky with my gelding, he learned quick and pulled me checks from the start while getting faster in the divisions. While the last one I bought we weren't the best match for one another. If I had the money I'd pick one at least started just so I'd have an idea of how their going to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

